# BG-E11 in stock, $319 at Unique Photo



## JerryKnight (May 30, 2012)

Just a heads-up... $319 in stock.

http://store.uniquephoto.com/e/index.php/canon-battery-grip-bg-e11-5261b001.html

They seem to have decent ratings on Google Shopping, and they responded to my inquiry right away (had to make sure they actually had it in stock and not just a website glitch). No word on how many they have, but they said they'll ship it today if it's ordered before 4pm (Eastern, I presume).

I cancelled my B&H pre-order and ordered it from Unique. I've been going through too many weekend gigs without the grip, but I should have it for this weekend, if they ship it out today.


----------



## ddashti (May 30, 2012)

Any ideas as to why it is $30 cheaper?


----------



## JerryKnight (May 30, 2012)

No idea why.. I'll report more when I get shipment notification and delivery.

Maybe they're trying to get sales by lowering one price and raising others. Their Canon LP-E6 batteries are $65 instead of $60 at B&H.

I figure it's too soon for refurbs or knock-offs to be a factor. We'll see.


----------



## JerryKnight (May 31, 2012)

Shipped today, as advertised; should get here Friday. I'm still confused by the price, but I'm optimistic. No annoying up-sell calls, no hassle.


----------



## JerryKnight (Jun 2, 2012)

Arrived today. Looks like it's perfectly new. I recommend Unique Photo. They were fast, and the price is great!


----------



## dturano (Jun 2, 2012)

What did you pay total? $319 total is cheap, I picked it up local for $340 plus tax. Most local dealers stress who across the board dealers get competitive pricing to level the big dealers to small dealers and online retailers. This way mom and pops sell a brand new canon lens in a small shop in the middle of nowhere for the same price as b&h. I also thought that they couldn't undersell if they were authorized dealers? to help enforce the price structure. 

Either way $319 is a great price, I read through briefly and hope you didn't mention the total price. I know some online vendors list low prices then by the time you check out its not different than the final price with any other vendor. I went to unique and didn't go throughout the whole checkout but for me in NY it was $329 free shipping no tax, without any surprises when officially checking out its a great deal.


----------



## ddashti (Jun 3, 2012)

The price is great, indeed! Glad to know you received yours.
I'll be waiting for mine in the meantime.

Believe it or not, I got it for $319 with free ground shipping!
Now the price has gone up to $329.


----------



## JerryKnight (Jun 4, 2012)

I paid $319, and I wanted to get it for a weekend gig, so I paid for 2-day shipping, which was ~$25, which is reasonable. So I think the total to the door was ~$345. Even if their price had been closer to the normal retail price ($349) I would have gone with them, because they had them in stock (B&H *still* has it pre-order/backordered) and said they would ship the same day. The great price was an added bonus.

I can understand their price going up. $319 is a fantastic price, but it has to be close to a zero profit margin. Again, I think that it's a sale price to get people to their store/website, and they make up the difference with reputation (I gave them a good review) and accessories. They did *not*, however, make any annoying up-sell calls or delay my order at all.

In my book, all they have to do is beat the main stores' prices by a little bit, ship things fast, and not be annoying, and they'll have my business. I won't dump B&H, but I'll at least compare with Unique if they keep doing things right.


----------

